# ◆◆ My Teddy Bear Elmo ◆◆



## Amethyst (May 1, 2007)

Alive Teddy Bear！Do you like my Elmo?


----------



## Amethyst (May 1, 2007)




----------



## Amethyst (May 1, 2007)




----------



## Amethyst (May 1, 2007)




----------



## Amethyst (May 1, 2007)




----------



## pug_person (May 1, 2007)

I like all the colors and set ups


----------



## Amethyst (May 1, 2007)

:
My Elmo in australia~~
New Teddy Look~~


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

That's a very cute dog. It looks like he's always got a smile!


----------



## JackiesZoo (Jan 25, 2008)

What a cutie! I just want to hug his furry fluffness.


----------



## kelliope (Apr 4, 2008)

Is Elmo a purebred poodle? He is quite possibly the CUTEST dog ever!!!!!!!!!

What kind of clip is that? Puppy cut?


----------



## Amethyst (May 1, 2007)




----------



## kelliope (Apr 4, 2008)

I didn't mean to offend you. Just hadn't seen that cut on a poodle before.


----------



## Chicster (Jan 17, 2008)

He's so frickin cute! I love teddy bear-esque dogs!


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Those are all great shots.


----------

